
OnePlus 8 has infrared X-ray vision filter that sees through plastic and clothes - car
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/15/21259723/oneplus-8-pro-x-ray-vision-infrared-filter-see-through-plastic
======
anotheryou
Sony had to nerf their night vision back in 2002 too
[https://youtu.be/5iENjlA2r94?t=199](https://youtu.be/5iENjlA2r94?t=199)

Which is a real shame because IR photography can look awesome:
[https://www.google.com/?q=ir+photography&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/?q=ir+photography&tbm=isch)

Cameras usually have a "heat filter" against IR light. If the human can't see
it you usually don't want it in your picture either. These cameras could flip
the filter up and correct the now changed focus.

